# Polished & Waxed Internet Store



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Just enquiring if anybody has used / heard of them before http://www.polishedandwaxed.co.uk/


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yes based in bangor


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response, Ronnie.

Placed an order and spoke to Marc, yesterday :thumb:


----------

